# SDO



## dralit (Apr 25, 2013)

*help please *



DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs.
> 
> If you click on QUOTE at the end of my post, the questions will open up in a new window for you to answer:
> *
> ...


  yes I do...


----------



## Mayble (Feb 20, 2014)

After several years of trading with RCI, I think I'm ready to take the plunge and purchase a timeshare (resale of course) that trades in II, primarily to be able to trade into Harborside and other great Sheraton and Marriott resorts.  When I started my research several years ago, SDO was recommended as a great trader with relatively low maintenance.  Is this still the case?

To keep maintenance fees low should I purchase a one bedroom and hope to exchange for a two bedroom on occasion?

Would a 1-52 week be as good a a platinum week when it comes to trading?

I read a lot about SO, what exactly does it stand for?

Is II similar to RCI where there are so many extra charges ie. membership, exchange fee, guest certificate, combining points, the list goes on...

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2014)

Harborside is a difficult trade - unless you can go literally any week of the year, you are probably going to be disappointed.

You cannot request a 2 bedroom exchange with a 1 bdm. deposit, so if you need a 2 bdm., better buy a 2 bdm.

Staroptions are used for trading with Starwood - they are not involved in II trades, and you won't have Staroptions if you buy a resale at SDO.

It is difficult to find an SDO Plat week on the resale market, and quite a bit more expensive.  

For all the details about trading with II see the FAQ at the top of the forum.


----------



## momeason (Feb 21, 2014)

It is still a good trader with reasonable fees. The 2 bedroom is a better deal. You need to buy Gold or platinum season.
You can split the 2 bedroom lock off into 2 one bedroom deposits. So far, I have always upgraded to a 1 two bedroom with my 1 bedroom deposits. I travel shoulder and off seasons though. If you need peak seasons, it will be a different story.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2014)

She will not be able to trade a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm. at Harborside - it's a difficult exchange.  She needs to deposit a 2 bdm. as early as possible, and put in a request for the whole year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 21, 2014)

You can also look into buying an EOY two bedroom.  That way, you keep your expenses down and have a 2 br to exchange if you need it or two 1 br units if you prefer.


----------



## lizap (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you considered buying a mandatory Starwood resort?  They are more expensive, but you can use StarOptions for internal trading; you will have better odds of getting what you want..


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Harborside is a difficult trade - unless you can go literally any week of the year, you are probably going to be disappointed.
> 
> You cannot request a 2 bedroom exchange with a 1 bdm. deposit, so if you need a 2 bdm., better buy a 2 bdm.
> 
> ...



I agree with Denise, except I would qualify one of the statements.

An EY SDO 2BR Plat week does command a large premium because of the demand for retro/requal units.  An EOY 2BR or EY/EOY 1BR does not, however it is slightly more difficult to find.  I have one of each (EOY Plat and EOY Gold+ 1-52) and I have yet to notice a huge difference in trade power.  That being said, an ongoing search will likely prioritize a Plat week over a Gold+ week if the II algorithm is functioning according to the special SVO rules.

As Denise points out, Harborside is not an easy trade and you need to be flexible with your schedules.

-ryan


----------



## Mayble (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks.  I would like to keep my costs as low as possible, does a two bedroom lock-off sell for considerably more than a one bedroom on Ebay?  If i can get it for good price, I would definitely consider it.

I think an EOY would be the best option to keep maintenance fees down.  I'll also stick with Gold as long as it has good trading power, Platinum would be too expensive and difficult to find.

I realize that I would not be able to trade for prime weeks.  That's not so much of a concern for us anymore as the kids are getting older.  As long as I can get some good trades anytime of the year for Sheridan and Marriott resorts, I would be happy.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2014)

I would not count on being able to trade into Marriott - Marriott owners have first priority for all Marriott deposits.  

You will have high priority for Starwood to Starwood trades.  (Westin and Sheraton.)


----------



## Mayble (Feb 21, 2014)

Good to know about Marriott.

How much should I expect to pay for a two bedroom lock-off EOY 1-52, first usage in 2016 with no maintenance fees until 2016?

Also, if I pay my maintenance fees earlier in 2015, will I be able to use it then?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2014)

I would hope it get one for $600 or less with closing and everything.

The earliest you can deposit a 2016 week, is Jan. 1, 2015, and yes, you have to pay the MF to deposit it.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I would hope it get one for $600 or less with closing and everything.
> 
> The earliest you can deposit a 2016 week, is Jan. 1, 2015, and yes, you have to pay the MF to deposit it.




Thank you this is very helpful, they are more reasonably priced than I thought. The one I found has it listed as 1-52 Silver and another one was listed as 1-52 Red.  I thought 1-52 was consider Gold, did the seller make a mistake?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2014)

Mayble said:


> Thank you this is very helpful, they are more reasonably priced than I thought. The one I found has it listed as 1-52 Silver and another one was listed as 1-52 Red.  I thought 1-52 was consider Gold, did the seller make a mistake?



1-52 is Gold Plus, but when deposited with II, shows in your II Acct. as:  Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red.  

Once you get ready to buy one, you will want to ask the closing company to request a Starwood Resale Info. Sheet, which is their version of the estoppel letter.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> 1-52 is Gold Plus, but when deposited with II, shows in your II Acct. as:  Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red.
> 
> Once you get ready to buy one, you will want to ask the closing company to request a Starwood Resale Info. Sheet, which is their version of the estoppel letter.



Thanks Denise.  I'm going to email the seller and ask for the Starwood Resale Info. Sheet and will post back when I receive a response.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2014)

Mayble said:


> Thanks Denise.  I'm going to email the seller and ask for the Starwood Resale Info. Sheet and will post back when I receive a response.



Starwood will not provide an Info. sheet to the Seller or Buyer - only to the Closing Co.  If the seller is one of the big ebay resellers, they can use their affiliated closing Co. to request it, but if it's a private seller, they won't be able to get it.

If you get stuck, ask the seller to email you the exact legal description of the unit, and someone here should be able to ID it.


----------



## momeason (Feb 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I would not count on being able to trade into Marriott - Marriott owners have first priority for all Marriott deposits.
> 
> You will have high priority for Starwood to Starwood trades.  (Westin and Sheraton.)



Again, in shoulder season, I get Marriotts and Hyatts. Not in peak season. Peak season, buy where you want to go. 

SDO can be obtained at very low cost if you are patient and shop around. Try Sumday Vacations and keep checking.


----------



## momeason (Feb 23, 2014)

Mayble said:


> Thank you this is very helpful, they are more reasonably priced than I thought. The one I found has it listed as 1-52 Silver and another one was listed as 1-52 Red.  I thought 1-52 was consider Gold, did the seller make a mistake?



I have red. It is an old designation in one part of the resort. It is the same as gold now.


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 23, 2014)

Think your purchase all the way through. Please plan your EXIT !
There are so many horror stories about people who can no longer use a ts.
Lots of older single folks are STUCK with paying maint. fees and never being able to go anywhere. They are SO hard to get rid of. Understand you will take a big loss to get rid of it. Timeshares are for the ones that are rich, have lots of free time, in good health, know how to WORK the system to get the best deals, and get the best use out of it. It is for the NOW and memories of NOW, not a money maker. Don't assume that the kids will want it. Make exit plans as part of your purchase. Enjoy


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 23, 2014)

1950bing said:


> Timeshares are for the ones that are rich, have lots of free time



I'd disagree with at least these two points. I hardly classify myself as rich. With as little as 1 week of free time per year, I can stay in a 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom villa with a full kitchen (where I can save on meal costs during my vacation).

All that costs me about the same or a little more as cramming my family of four in standard hotel room.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2014)

1950bing said:


> Think your purchase all the way through. Please plan your EXIT !
> There are so many horror stories about people who can no longer use a ts.
> Lots of older single folks are STUCK with paying maint. fees and never being able to go anywhere. They are SO hard to get rid of. Understand you will take a big loss to get rid of it. Timeshares are for the ones that are rich, have lots of free time, in good health, know how to WORK the system to get the best deals, and get the best use out of it. It is for the NOW and memories of NOW, not a money maker. Don't assume that the kids will want it. Make exit plans as part of your purchase. Enjoy



1.  The OP has been a Tugger since 2011 - she's not a newbie.

2.  SDO is a popular exchanger, so it does not fit your description of a TS that is impossible to get rid ot.


----------



## tarahsu (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi there

I was new too but thanks to Denise, I think I have this kinda figured out.

I got an O*DD Red Week (1-52) at SDO (Sheraton Desert Oasis)* for $1 - MF $344

I got _*Annual Red Week (1-52) at SDO*_ for $300 = MF $646.35

I just recently got the *Even Year 2 BD LO at SDO*(which I find is the best deal as I can split to 2 weeks and MF is only $574.01 - this cost more to purchase, it was total around $900 which included the MF.  Also, this is only a Platinum Week 1-21 & 50-52 - however, SVO says it doesn't matter if I trade via Interval as it is just the same to them.  This only comes into play when I want to go to SDO.

I have all of them for trading on Interval

2011 - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North (KAN)
2012 - Bel Air Collection, Cabo San Lucas
2013 - Marriott Phuket Beach Club & Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North (KAN)
2014 - 2 units @ Marriott Phuket Beach Club + haven't decided where else to go


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2014)

tarahsu - Despite what Starwood told you, the Platinum week is a slightly stronger trader in II.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> tarahsu - Despite what Starwood told you, the Platinum week is a slightly stronger trader in II.



I concur. I own one of those 2 bedrooms and each side acts like a 1 bed premium in terms of trading.


----------



## tarahsu (Feb 24, 2014)

Mayble said:


> After several years of trading with RCI, I think I'm ready to take the plunge and purchase a timeshare (resale of course) that trades in II, primarily to be able to trade into Harborside and other great Sheraton and Marriott resorts.  When I started my research several years ago, SDO was recommended as a great trader with relatively low maintenance.  Is this still the case?
> 
> To keep maintenance fees low should I purchase a one bedroom and hope to exchange for a two bedroom on occasion?
> 
> ...





DeniseM said:


> tarahsu - Despite what Starwood told you, the Platinum week is a slightly stronger trader in II.



oh it is? I haven't traded it yet but haven't had any problems with my 1-52 float weeks.  But that is even better news.  Glad I was able to get the 2BD LO. I was watching ebay for months.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 24, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I'd disagree with at least these two points. I hardly classify myself as rich. With as little as 1 week of free time per year, I can stay in a 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom villa with a full kitchen (where I can save on meal costs during my vacation).
> 
> All that costs me about the same or a little more as cramming my family of four in standard hotel room.



We are not rich either (but also not poor...). I do not own SDO, but from what I learned on TUG over the years it has great value (when used properly and have the funds to vacation...).  We all use our TSs differently - I try and maximize the value for the ones we own like most here do.  It is generally the folks who do not do their due diligence (e.g. buy on impulse from the Developer) that get stuck... IMO


----------



## memojujis (Mar 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> She will not be able to trade a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm. at Harborside - it's a difficult exchange.  She needs to deposit a 2 bdm. as early as possible, and put in a request for the whole year.



Yes you can . I was able to do it this past week as a matter of fact. You have to keep checking and they release inventory. I grab a two bedroom lock-off from  September 21 to September 28. Good luck


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2014)

memohely said:


> Yes you can . I was able to do it this past week as a matter of fact. You have to keep checking and they release inventory. I grab a two bedroom lock-off from  September 21 to September 28. Good luck



I should have said that it's extremely difficult to do this...  

Did you get a 2 bdm. with a one bdm. deposit?  What deposit did you use?


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I should have said that it's extremely difficult to do this...
> 
> Did you get a 2 bdm. with a one bdm. deposit?  What deposit did you use?



Denise--

There was a recent Harborside sighting with 2BRs that could be booked with the 1BR Plat SDO.  The dates that she mentioned were included in the 2BRs sighted.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207065

-ryan


----------



## siesta (Mar 2, 2014)

1br small side sdo allseason 1-52 used to be able to pull 2br HRA, even in platinum time.  About a two years ago things changed. Now allseason sdo pulls hra equivalent to deposit, so 1br for 1br, 2br for 2br etc. however, if you have a platinum SDO, a 1br can still see and pull a 2br. 1br allseason sdo's no longer see 2br hra.

I was just at Atlantis this past middle of January.  Used a 1br small side SDO to pull a 1br premium at HRA off a January bulk deposit  Was a great trip.  Last time I was there was last week in Oct. 2011, used small side sdo and pulled a 2br L/O HRA off a bulk deposit.

If anyone is still able to see 2br HRA via 1br allseason 1-52 SDO I'd like to hear it, but I dont think thats the case anymore.


----------



## memojujis (Mar 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I should have said that it's extremely difficult to do this...
> 
> Did you get a 2 bdm. with a one bdm. deposit?  What deposit did you use?



I got a 2 bedroom lock-off ( 8 people) via instant exchange in II. I use a one bedroom deluxe 1-21 50-52 platinum plus season.


----------



## memojujis (Mar 2, 2014)

siesta said:


> 1br small side sdo allseason 1-52 used to be able to pull 2br HRA, even in platinum time.  About a two years ago things changed. Now allseason sdo pulls hra equivalent to deposit, so 1br for 1br, 2br for 2br etc. however, if you have a platinum SDO, a 1br can still see and pull a 2br. 1br allseason sdo's no longer see 2br hra.
> 
> I was just at Atlantis this past middle of January.  Used a 1br small side SDO to pull a 1br premium at HRA off a January bulk deposit  Was a great trip.  Last time I was there was last week in Oct. 2011, used small side sdo and pulled a 2br L/O HRA off a bulk deposit.
> 
> If anyone is still able to see 2br HRA via 1br allseason 1-52 SDO I'd like to hear it, but I dont think thats the case anymore.



I was able to book  2 bedroom lock-off ( using a 1-52 deluxe) last year when i went with my family and needed two units . All you need to to do if you have a 1-21 50-52 unit or a better trader  is call interval if you see it available. I called and told them i wanted to book the 2 bedroom lock-off and they grab it for me . It might have been luck but who knows. Take care


----------



## siesta (Mar 2, 2014)

memohely said:


> I was able to book  2 bedroom lock-off ( using a 1-52 deluxe) last year when i went with my family and needed two units . All you need to to do if you have a 1-21 50-52 unit or a better trader  is call interval if you see it available. I called and told them i wanted to book the 2 bedroom lock-off and they grab it for me . It might have been luck but who knows. Take care


your post is quite confusing.  First you say that you were able to book a 2br HRA with a 1-52 SDO. Then you refer to a platinum SDO unit 1-21 50-52.  1-52 is called allseason SDO.  1-21 50-52 is platinum. So now with that as clarification, will you clarify your post?

And if you were in fact able to book the 2br HRA with the 1-52 1br sdo, did you see it online? Or relied on the sightings board and called in.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2014)

It wasn't luck - it was definitely the trading power of your Plat weeks!  

However, you can only trade up from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm. if the exchange you want is visible in the online inventory.  You can't request a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm. with an ongoing request.  

So the most reliable way to get a 2 bdm. is still to deposit a 2 bdm., and put in an on-going request as early as possible for a 2 bdm.  You can't do that with a 1 bdm., even with a Plat 1 bdm.  And of course, it's not easy to find a Plat deed to buy, either.

Congrats on your excellent trades!


----------



## siesta (Mar 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It wasn't luck - it was definitely the trading power of your Plat weeks!
> 
> However, you can only trade up from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm. if the exchange you want is visible in the online inventory.  You can't request a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm. with an ongoing request.
> 
> ...


ya, im guessing he used a platinum 1br, which my previous post made clear is still doable. You can no longer do it with a 1-52 sdo, platinum is required for the updtrade to hra.


----------



## memojujis (Mar 3, 2014)

siesta said:


> your post is quite confusing.  First you say that you were able to book a 2br HRA with a 1-52 SDO. Then you refer to a platinum SDO unit 1-21 50-52.  1-52 is called allseason SDO.  1-21 50-52 is platinum. So now with that as clarification, will you clarify your post?
> 
> And if you were in fact able to book the 2br HRA with the 1-52 1br sdo, did you see it online? Or relied on the sightings board and called in.  Thanks!



This time i used a RESALE platinum (1-21 50-52) deluxe unit. Last year I used a 1-52 deluxe by calling interval after i saw it was available online via instant exchange. For the trick to work you must have both platinum (1-21, 50-52) unit TO SEE IT ONLINE and have a 1-52 to do the actual trade. I apologize for my English, we don't use it to often here in Miami. Take care and good luck


----------



## memojujis (Mar 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It wasn't luck - it was definitely the trading power of your Plat weeks!
> 
> However, you can only trade up from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm. if the exchange you want is visible in the online inventory.  You can't request a 2 bdm. with a 1 bdm. with an ongoing request.
> 
> ...



 Thanks Denise. If you have the time like i do sometime at work. You can just search and if  IT DOES BECOME AVAILABLE its yours.  Last year i did it in September and this passed January on both occasions i used SDO for the trades. But do not get me wrong you will never see anything in the spring or summer... Just off season ( mainly September and January). Take care


----------



## siesta (Mar 3, 2014)

memohely said:


> This time i used a RESALE platinum (1-21 50-52) deluxe unit. Last year I used a 1-52 deluxe by calling interval after i saw it was available online via instant exchange. For the trick to work you must have both platinum (1-21, 50-52) unit TO SEE IT ONLINE and have a 1-52 to do the actual trade. I apologize for my English, we don't use it to often here in Miami. Take care and good luck


Thanks for your clarification, I'm guessing Cuban from miami? By the way nothing was wrong with your english at all, I was merely confused because you referenced a 1-52 and then 1-21 50-52 the next sentence.

If what youre saying is true, you dont need a platinum sdo, as long as you know a 2br is available, which can be done via a sighting of a bulk banking on the sightings board (available to tug members).  Next time there is one, I will try to see if I can book it via 1-52 by calling in. That would be nice, but i wont hold my breath, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2014)

memohely said:


> This time i used a RESALE platinum (1-21 50-52) deluxe unit. Last year I used a 1-52 deluxe by calling interval after i saw it was available online via instant exchange. For the trick to work you must have both platinum (1-21, 50-52) unit TO SEE IT ONLINE and have a 1-52 to do the actual trade. I apologize for my English, we don't use it to often here in Miami. Take care and good luck



Interesting - So you couldn't see it with the 1-52 week, but when you called, they let you make the trade with the 1-52 week, anyway.


----------



## memojujis (Mar 3, 2014)

siesta said:


> Thanks for your clarification, I'm guessing Cuban from miami?
> 
> If what your saying is true, you dont need a platinum sdo, as long as you know a 2br is available, which can be done via a sighting on the bulk banking. Next time there is one, I will try to see if I can book it via 1-52 and calling in. That would be nice, but I wont hold my breath.



Basically if you know its available its bookable by calling in. For me i always look for inventory using my platinum week because i know it has more trading power. I'm Venezuelan


----------



## memojujis (Mar 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Interesting - So you couldn't see it with the 1-52 week, but when you called, they let you make the trade with the 1-52 week, anyway.



Yes i called and it worked. I did not mention anything though. Just mentioned I have an SI2 at sdo that i would like to trade for a 2 bedroom lock-off at HRA.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 3, 2014)

You don't need a platinum week to see all the weeks. I have a 2BR at SDO (1-52),  and could see all the HRA weeks when searching with the full 2BR. I could not see the 2BR HRA weeks when searching with a 1BR.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 3, 2014)

PamMo said:


> You don't need a platinum week to see all the weeks. I have a 2BR at SDO (1-52),  and could see all the HRA weeks when searching with the full 2BR. I could not see the 2BR HRA weeks when searching with a 1BR.



That is what other posters are saying.  It appears that if you call up you can use 1Br of the Gold to book into the 2Br HRA even though you can't see that trade online.


----------



## siesta (Mar 3, 2014)

deleted ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 9, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> You can also look into buying an EOY two bedroom.  That way, you keep your expenses down and have a 2 br to exchange if you need it or two 1 br units if you prefer.



I'm new and I've searched everywhere but I can not find out what EOY stands for.  

Thanks


----------



## sugar apple (Mar 9, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm new and I've searched everywhere but I can not find out what EOY stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Every other year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

It means that you have *usage* of the timeshare every-other-year.  With Starwood timeshares, you pay 50% of the maintenance fee (plus about $30) *every* year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 9, 2014)

sugar apple said:


> Every other year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the help.  This is what I'm going to search for as I'm looking to purchase a 2 bedroom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 9, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm new and I've searched everywhere but I can not find out what EOY stands for.
> 
> Thanks



SVO/TUG Acronyms...
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60852


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 9, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> You can also look into buying an EOY two bedroom.  That way, you keep your expenses down and have a 2 br to exchange if you need it or two 1 br units if you prefer.



Would the best place to purchase a deal on a EOY 2-Bedroom be Ebay or just searching her at TUG?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Would the best place to purchase a deal on a EOY 2-Bedroom be Ebay or just searching her at TUG?



eBay is the bargain basement and it is where I would look (it is where I bought my two SDO units, since sold).

But if you go that route: (1) do a search on this BBS on the eBay seller before you bid (some of them have terrible reputations), and (2) use a reputable closing company (you can search here for suggestions on that, also).


----------



## Okies (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in the process of closing on an SDO EOY 2/2 1-52 I bought from Sumday.  $600 for everything.  They pop up every now and then, but they don't last long.
Good luck!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 11, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> eBay is the bargain basement and it is where I would look (it is where I bought my two SDO units, since sold).
> 
> But if you go that route: (1) do a search on this BBS on the eBay seller before you bid (some of them have terrible reputations), and (2) use a reputable closing company (you can search here for suggestions on that, also).



Thank you for the help


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 30, 2014)

Okies said:


> I'm in the process of closing on an SDO EOY 2/2 1-52 I bought from Sumday.  $600 for everything.  They pop up every now and then, but they don't last long.
> Good luck!



Thank you for this info. I'm going to keep my eyes open


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2014)

If someone could help me with this question….thanks much

Since SDO is Staroption "Voluntary," and the Staroption value of the week DOES NOT transfer to the new owner when it is resold, and the new owner DOES NOT have the right to exchange his timeshare in the Starwood Vacation Network.


Does this mean that I would never be able to exchange a week bought at SDO for a week at  another Starwood Owned Resort?


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does this mean that I would never be able to exchange a week bought at SDO for a week at  another Starwood Owned Resort?



It means you cannot exchange with StarOptions, which is Starwood Vacation Network's (SVN) internal exchange currency.  You could try to get an exchange by depositing your SDO week into Interval International (II), an external exchange network.  You have to pay an annual fee to join II and there is also an exchange fee.   However, all Starwood owners get first priority in exchanging to other Starwood properties in II.  

If the week you want to exchange to is shoulder or low season, you should be quite happy with this method.  If it's high season, then you really need to plan ahead and get an Ongoing Request entered asap, as exchanges are subject to availability (and Starwood doesn't deposit a lot of high season weeks into II), as well as first-come, first-filled.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2014)

Sugarcubesea - for a good over-view of how Starwood works, you will want to read the Starwood FAQ at the top of the forum.  At the end of the FAQ there is a comparison of buying resale/developer/mandatory/voluntary.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Sugarcubesea - for a good over-view of how Starwood works, you will want to read the Starwood FAQ at the top of the forum.  At the end of the FAQ there is a comparison of buying resale/developer/mandatory/voluntary.




Thanks everyone for the help and Denise that area you helped me find is amazing. Thanks.  

So for all of the experts would I be better suited buying at a mandatory resort and then I could use it for other travels which might be closer to the mid-west.  

Thanks


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 31, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks everyone for the help and Denise that area you helped me find is amazing. Thanks.
> 
> So for all of the experts would I be better suited buying at a mandatory resort and then I could use it for other travels which might be closer to the mid-west.
> 
> Thanks



Depends on your travel patterns and budget. 

Find the 10 New to time sharing questions and answer them for some good advice. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2014)

Actually, you will have far more choices with II - Starwood doesn't have anything close to the mid-West, except if you consider Colorado "close."  Starwood resorts:  https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/?IM=SVOREDIRECT_201302_SVN_RESORTS


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Actually, you will have far more choices with II - Starwood doesn't have anything close to the mid-West, except if you consider Colorado "close."  Starwood resorts:  https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/?IM=SVOREDIRECT_201302_SVN_RESORTS



Denise, I really appreciate how helpful and nice you are. Thank you again, this really helps


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2014)

My pleasure!


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 31, 2014)

Consider answering these...

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189776

Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs. 

If you click on QUOTE at the end of my post, the questions will open up in a new window for you to answer:

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

4) How many people do you usually travel with?

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2014)

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?

I'd love to be in the Mid-West, but after looking for two years I've not found what I want, which is low MF's


2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

Home resort at least half the time.



3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

Arizona
Florida
Tennessee
Las Vegas
California



4) How many people do you usually travel with?

2 to 4

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

Any time

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

Sometimes

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

Yes

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?

4 to 5 Stars


9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

I don't want to finance anything.  My goal is to have my total out of pocket cost be less than $300. (Not inc MF's)

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

$450 tops. (I'm looking to retire in 8 years)

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

Yes, most of my family call me anal


12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?

I do and that is why I want very low MF's


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 31, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Depends on your travel patterns and budget.
> 
> Find the 10 New to time sharing questions and answer them for some good advice.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



I just completed this questionnaire, in the area in was in prior to seeing the post above.  Maybe someone could move it.  Thanks again


----------



## larryallen (Apr 8, 2014)

What's the difference between SDO Gold+ 1-52 and SDO Plat?


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 8, 2014)

larryallen said:


> What's the difference between SDO Gold+ 1-52 and SDO Plat?


Gold can book weeks 1-52.  Platinum can book 50-52 and 1-17.
Gold has more flexibility for booking but slightly lower trading power.
Platinum has less booking flexibility but it is peak weeks so slightly higher trading power in II.
Platinum is desirable if you want to retro a 2 bedroom week as it retros in 148100 star options with a low MF.


----------



## grgs (Apr 8, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Gold can book weeks 1-52.  Platinum can book 50-52 and 1-17.



Slight correction: Plat can book 50-52 & 1-*21*.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 8, 2014)

grgs said:


> Slight correction: Plat can book 50-52 & 1-*21*.



Strange but ok.  It seems like the summer weeks would always have availability!?


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 8, 2014)

grgs said:


> Slight correction: Plat can book 50-52 & 1-*21*.


Thanks, I'm getting mixed up with the ski weeks (which I have more interest in)


larryallen said:


> Strange but ok.  It seems like the summer weeks would always have availability!?


This relates to developer pricing.  Trifurcate the year and you can sell the 50-21 for a premium, the middle of the summer for less and the shoulders for middle pricing, overall the sales price per unit goes up and the developer has a price point for everyone.

The middle of the summer in AZ is never a desirable destination with 140f temperatures etc.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 11, 2014)

We still haven't acted upon our thoughts of buying Starwood to get be able to access Lagunamar with more ease. I first asked about it in this thread. A lot of the changes announced by Starwood have us spooked with regard to buying a mandatory resort on the resale market.

Reading through this thread, it has got me thinking about possibly buying a week at SDO. It looks like EOY weeks go pretty cheap and are pretty plentiful. Not sure if we would want EOY or annual though.

It seems like Lagunamar would be a pretty easy exchange for when we travel. Mainly shoulder or off season. The only other locations that would be of interest to us would be Harborside and St John.

From reading through past threads, getting Harboside may not be too difficult. We don't need a 2BR and can travel just about any time of the year, but perhaps would want to avoid hurricane season. Does anyone ever get a match at Harborside for May? I have seen bulk banks on the Sightings Board that had fall and January, but sightings doesn't show what ongoing searches catch. Just the leftovers.

What about St John, do ongoing searched ever match? Or is mandatory the only way to go?


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> A lot of the changes announced by Starwood have us spooked with regard to buying a mandatory resort on the resale market.


I think a lot of the changes have increased the value of the mandatory resort.  Yes, WSJ had an increase in SOs -- this in theory devalues everything else except WSJ in SVN since there are now more points in the pool without any increase in the other properties.  That being said, the ability to reserve single nights 8 months out and borrow 8 months out have increased the appeal and value of mandatory resorts IMHO.



dioxide45 said:


> Reading through this thread, it has got me thinking about possibly buying a week at SDO. It looks like EOY weeks go pretty cheap and are pretty plentiful. Not sure if we would want EOY or annual though.


I am pessimistic about II with the way things stand.  I own two EOY 2BR SDO -- frankly I have seen little to no exciting activity in II.  We didn't see a 2nd HI bulk bank in the spring for fall weeks.  I think the changes in SVN have dried up the II pool of weeks.  Barring any material changes in the renegotiated SVO/II arrangement rolling out later in the year, I think we will see far less quality in II than in the past.  Keep in mind that SVO tacks on an extra $20 per payment for EOYs which is annoying.



dioxide45 said:


> It seems like Lagunamar would be a pretty easy exchange for when we travel. Mainly shoulder or off season. The only other locations that would be of interest to us would be Harborside and St John


WLR should still be pretty easy if flexible. Harborside, not so much.  WSJ, not so much except maybe near-term after the new phase is built.



dioxide45 said:


> From reading through past threads, getting Harboside may not be too difficult. We don't need a 2BR and can travel just about any time of the year, but perhaps would want to avoid hurricane season. Does anyone ever get a match at Harborside for May? I have seen bulk banks on the Sightings Board that had fall and January, but sightings doesn't show what ongoing searches catch. Just the leftovers.


Where did you see that?  IMHO, HRA is difficult except for September/October.  I'm surprised January is up there.  I'd think May is tough because it is just outside of hurricane season and point values in SVN drop from April (Plat+ to Plat)



dioxide45 said:


> What about St John, do ongoing searched ever match? Or is mandatory the only way to go?


As I mentioned above, we may see this change as the new phase is built and more owners may be tempted to exchange since the mf/SO ratio nears that of WKV.

-ryan


----------



## Okies (Apr 12, 2014)

Dioxide as of now,  with II instant exchange, the SDO 1b with LK can see studio at WLR for a few weeks in Oct/Dec.  A few more options are available with the 2 bed trade during the same months.  Nothing at WSJ or Harborside for instant exchange.  Don't know about ongoing request.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed response.



sjsharkie said:


> I think a lot of the changes have increased the value of the mandatory resort.  Yes, WSJ had an increase in SOs -- this in theory devalues everything else except WSJ in SVN since there are now more points in the pool without any increase in the other properties.  That being said, the ability to reserve single nights 8 months out and borrow 8 months out have increased the appeal and value of mandatory resorts IMHO.



I think this is what is scaring us away from mandatory. Sure, making single night reservations at 8 months out appeals to some. My issue is that we prefer to travel for 7 or more nights. My fear is that single night reservations will make is harder to book 7 or more nights. Those single night reservations will break full weeks. These changes tend to hurt the small time single week owners while making things better for people with lots of SOs.




> I am pessimistic about II with the way things stand.  I own two EOY 2BR SDO -- frankly I have seen little to no exciting activity in II.  We didn't see a 2nd HI bulk bank in the spring for fall weeks.  I think the changes in SVN have dried up the II pool of weeks.  Barring any material changes in the renegotiated SVO/II arrangement rolling out later in the year, I think we will see far less quality in II than in the past.  Keep in mind that SVO tacks on an extra $20 per payment for EOYs which is annoying.



I did know about the additional fee on the MFs for EOY weeks. It isn't good that II deposits are going down though. It is quite possible that the changes to SVN are causing SVN to deposit fewer weeks in to II way in advance. They want to hold it back for single night SO reservations where a single night reservation will break a week that could have otherwise gone in to II.



> WLR should still be pretty easy if flexible. Harborside, not so much.  WSJ, not so much except maybe near-term after the new phase is built.



I see lots of sightings for WLR. Though perhaps that will go down over time as the resort sells out. I could still always buy at WLR, though the MFs are close to $1500 it looks like, not sure we would want to pay that much for a week there since I think we could rent directly from Starwood for close to that price.



> Where did you see that?  IMHO, HRA is difficult except for September/October.  I'm surprised January is up there.  I'd think May is tough because it is just outside of hurricane season and point values in SVN drop from April (Plat+ to Plat)
> 
> As I mentioned above, we may see this change as the new phase is built and more owners may be tempted to exchange since the mf/SO ratio nears that of WKV.
> 
> -ryan



It seems like there are lots of Sept-Dec bulks at HRA. Though I saw a Jan bulk in this thread in the Sightings forum. Never see a May week reported in the Sightings forum, but wasn't sure if any ongoing searches ever turn anything up.


----------



## grgs (Apr 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think this is what is scaring us away from mandatory. Sure, making single night reservations at 8 months out appeals to some. My issue is that we prefer to travel for 7 or more nights. My fear is that single night reservations will make is harder to book 7 or more nights. Those single night reservations will break full weeks. These changes tend to hurt the small time single week owners while making things better for people with lots of SOs.



I think the ability to book short stays is going to impact some resorts more than others.  For resorts that involve flights, I think it will be less of an issue.  So I'm not sure it will be a major problem for WLR, WSJ, or HRA.  It might be more of an issue at WMH, WDW, SVV, SVR, & SBP.  I could see people just making weekend reservations at those resorts.  Not sure about the Colorado resorts.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think this is what is scaring us away from mandatory. Sure, making single night reservations at 8 months out appeals to some. My issue is that we prefer to travel for 7 or more nights. My fear is that single night reservations will make is harder to book 7 or more nights. Those single night reservations will break full weeks. These changes tend to hurt the small time single week owners while making things better for people with lots of SOs.


For WLR, I definitely seeing you being able to get what you want via SVN.  The challenge is that it is much more costly than what II can provide you with an SDO trade (if the trade is available).  If you understand the system and cost, I wouldn't hesitate to buy mandatory -- that being said the rules can change at any time (as you well know, since I see you around the Marriott board).



dioxide45 said:


> II see lots of sightings for WLR. Though perhaps that will go down over time as the resort sells out. I could still always buy at WLR, though the MFs are close to $1500 it looks like, not sure we would want to pay that much for a week there since I think we could rent directly from Starwood for close to that price.


I actually don't think you will see a ton of change for WLR.  I think there will be little impact for WLR, SVV, SVR and SDO since I don't see many people trading into prime season via SVN.  I do see larger impact for areas like Hawaii.

Honestly, I hang out more in the Marriott forum now since there just seems to be a ton more activity there.  I am hoping that the renegotiation of the II contract may roll out some rules in II's favor, but I am likely in the minority that any change would go in their favor.  Marriott renegotiated theirs as well this year and I worry that they could head down the same road as SVO as far as rule changes go.

-ryan


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 12, 2014)

grgs said:


> I think the ability to book short stays is going to impact some resorts more than others.  For resorts that involve flights, I think it will be less of an issue.  So I'm not sure it will be a major problem for WLR, WSJ, or HRA.  It might be more of an issue at WMH, WDW, SVV, SVR, & SBP.  I could see people just making weekend reservations at those resorts.  Not sure about the Colorado resorts.



I can see this impacting the Ski destinations. Book a 4-5 day Ski trip and use the other points for an extra trip every couple of years.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 15, 2014)

Curios about the difference in value between say an SDO week (that everybody says is a good trader on II) and buying at a mandatory resort like Harborside or Vistana where you would have the Staroptions? Either way it seems pretty cheap but it seems like the Staroptions might be better, no?


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 15, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Curios about the difference in value between say an SDO week (that everybody says is a good trader on II) and buying at a mandatory resort like Harborside or Vistana where you would have the Staroptions? Either way it seems pretty cheap but it seems like the Staroptions might be better, no?



Lots in the stickies at the top.

*SDO*.
1) Book at resort in ownership season
2) Trade in II with Starwood Preference
Low(ish) MF $1100.

Buy-in cost, 0-2k

Compare to *WKV*
1) Book in ownership season at WKV
2) Book with SO at 8 months (148k SO so allows a booking of a peak week in all 2Brs in the system (x WSJ)
3) Trade in II
Low(ish) MF $1400.

Buy-in $16-$20k (likely nearer the $20 now).

Or Orlando *SVV - Key West*
1) Book in ownership season at SVV
2) Book with SO at 8 months (81k SO so allows a booking of a peak 1Br week from your 2 BR
3) Trade in II
Low(ish) MF.  $1200?

Buy-in under $4k (likely a lot lower).

or your *HRA*
1) Book in ownership season at HRA
2) Book with SO at 8 months (148k SO so allows a booking of a peak week in all 2Brs in the system (x WSJ)
3) Trade in II
High MF - $2400+, High Closing Costs and good rentability - You are better off booking and renting for cash and using that cash to go elsewhere renting from another owner etc rather than exchanging.

Due to High MF and Closing the buyin for HRA is generally quite low.  The SO benefit is limited due to the rent HRA, Rent where you are going math being so strong.  It really only has value to trade for HI or WSJ if you are looking like for like costs.


----------

